# Tetanus Vaccine



## dballard2004

A patient came into to the clinic because they cut their finger on a cat food lid. The provider ordered a tetanus vaccine. There is some disagreement on what ICD-9 code we should use here. We agree that the finger cut should be coded from the 800 series for open wound, but does this cover the tetanus vaccine as well or should the V code for the vaccine be coded in addition? I say both should be used since a vaccine should be tied to the V code, but the provider thinks the code for the finger cut should cover the vaccine since this is the reason for the vaccine. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## katrinabgood

883.0, e9208, vo6.5


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Dawson,

I agree with you...

When filing claims for 90702, 90703, 90714, or 90718, *t**he primary diagnosis should be one of the ICD-9 "V" codes indicating the need for prophylactic vaccination against bacterial diseases or combinations of diseases (V03.7 Tetanus toxoid alone or V06.5 tetanus-diphtheria) plus an injury related ICD-9 code as the secondary diagnosis.* Tetanus or tetanus-diphtheria (Td) toxoids adsorbed are only covered when directly related to the treatment of an injury/wound. For further instructions, please visit the Centers for Medicare Medicaid Services website to view the Internet Only Manuals (IOM) – Medicare Benefit Policy Manual (Pub 100-2, Chapter 15, Section 50.4.4.2 - Immunizations: http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Manuals/IOM/list.asp

This is Medicare's policy and we follow this across the board without any issues...


----------



## dballard2004

Thanks so much!


----------

